# RCI & Dikhololo



## Daverock (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi All,

Does anyone have the email address for RCI South Africa?  I believe it starts
with "the specialists."


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 29, 2013)

Dave,

I don't own @ Dik, but I had posted this address in an earlier Sudwala post: 
RCI | Specialists <specialists@rci.com> 

Hoping this will work for you.


----------



## Daverock (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the information.


----------

